# Proper friday legs- Manchester Velodrome June 17th 8-10 PM



## dan_bo (18 Feb 2010)

Here's what's left until the nights start getting shorter- not much of much use i'm afraid. I can't be around for the sun 30th 6-8PM session however If someone else wants to put it together then feel free, likewise any if the weekend 8-10PM slots. I like the look of 27/5 8-10PM, but obviously it depends on enthusiastic takers. Any thoughts?
There's plenty of 1 hour sessions available for (I imagine) local riders


TRACK AVAILABILITY - LATEST 2010



May-10 

SUN 2ND 8-9AM 
SUN 23RD 8-9AM 
TUE 25TH 5-6PM 
THUR 27TH 5-6PM & 8-10PM 
SAT 29TH 5-6PM 
SUN 30TH 8-9AM & 6-8PM 

Jun-10 

WED 2ND 5-6PM 
THUR 3RD 8-10PM 
FRI 4TH 7-8PM 
SAT 5TH 5-6PM 
SUN 6TH 8-10PM 
TUE 8TH 5-6PM 
WED 9TH 5-6PM 
THUR 10TH 8-10PM 
SAT 12TH 5-6PM 
SUN 13TH 7-8PM 
MON 14TH 8-10PM 
TUE 15TH 5-6PM 
WED 16TH 5-6PM 
THUR 17TH 8-10PM 
FRI 18TH 7-8PM 
SUN 20TH 8-10PM 
MON 21ST 8-10PM 
TUE 22ND 5-6PM 
WED 23RD 5-6PM 
THUR 24TH 8-10PM 
FRI 25TH 7-8PM 
MON 28TH 8-10PM 
TUE 29TH 5-6PM


----------



## barrybubbles (19 Feb 2010)

....I'd be in for 27th/5 - 8-10pm,....... so thats 2 combatants.

any more ????


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2010)

Too much choice! I'll hold back and see if I'm free when a decision is made.


----------



## trio25 (19 Feb 2010)

I can't do that one Dan as I will be recovering from riding for 24hours, but I am sure Ali will and I can come and heckle!


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2010)

Any 2 hour session - the 8-10's look OK..... I'll be there............

Love it............... I have a patched up LS top that is the sacrificial lamb...........


----------



## andyfromotley (21 Feb 2010)

Oh NO!!! Holiday from 26th May to 2nd June,

_*Please*_ pick another one.


----------



## Noodley (21 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> Too much choice! I'll hold back and see if I'm free when a decision is made.



Likewise. 

I fancy popping down but I'll wait and see what is decided re dates.


----------



## Crimmey (22 Feb 2010)

Im fairly easy if I get enough notice. Just one day in June I deffo won't be able to make. How quick do these things get booked up? I'm virtually a definite.


----------



## colly (22 Feb 2010)

I guess some of those times/dates will fill up fairly quick so we may need to settle a date fairly quick.

At the moment I can make any of the dates listed.

So trying to accomodate Dan, Trio and Andy, and a two hour session will be better all round, how about votes for (narrowing the choice) the following dates:


Thur June 3rd 8-10pm

Sun June 6th 8-10pm

Thur June 10th 6-10pm

Mon June 14th 8-10pm

Sun June 20th 8-10pm

If there is enough of a concensus I'll book a session and then tout some more bodies if necessary.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2010)

i'll try and ring Thur June 3rd 8-10pm through in the morning.


----------



## andyfromotley (22 Feb 2010)

yipee, i will just be back from my 'warm weather training'.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> yipee, i will just be back from my 'warm weather training'.


Easy kidder, its not in the bag yet  

Warm weather training eh? What does that involve?


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2010)

Right- I've booked June 17th 8-10PM. Fill yer boots.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Feb 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Right- I've booked June 17th 8-10PM. Fill yer boots.


So that's a Thursday... hmm, may be able to make it. Can you update the thread title to incorparate the date chosen, might be helpful to others seeing the thread?


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2010)

Yeah. Once I'm on a proper pooder


----------



## Noodley (23 Feb 2010)

It's unlikely I'll make it down if it's a Thursday. Maybe next time.


----------



## colly (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks Dan. 

That's a definate then.


----------



## andyfromotley (23 Feb 2010)

Deffo for me please dan (i can go quicker..i can go quicker... i can go quicker...)


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2010)

Noodley said:


> It's unlikely I'll make it down if it's a Thursday. Maybe next time.



yeah next time Noodley- should be a weekend (I got missed off the circ list this time round, so missed the decent times.)


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2010)

Remind me how to change the thread title someone.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (23 Feb 2010)

im in.
And for any bookings sooner as well.
Fancy doing some taster sesh before then too.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2010)

I am IN...............


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Remind me how to change the thread title someone.....


You have to send a PM to Shaun (Admin) and ask him to do it.


----------



## andyfromotley (23 Feb 2010)

i read that they will do a race if they feel your good enough, howsa about a mancs -v- the rest of the world?


----------



## longers (23 Feb 2010)

Just any old mod can change a thread title.

I doubt I can make that date* . Have fun .

*it's the day before the York to Cleethorpe FNRTTC.


----------



## Crimmey (23 Feb 2010)

17th june sounds good, put me down......runs off to book a few tasters


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> Just any old mod can change a thread title.
> 
> I doubt I can make that date* . Have fun .
> 
> **it's the day before the York to Cleethorpe FNRTTC.*


Oooh, thanks for the reminder.. I really want to do this ride (it's the one over the Humber bridge, isn't it?). Not worked out any logistics for it yet though.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

I'm in. 
Size 56 this time please.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Oooh, thanks for the reminder.. I really want to do this ride (it's the one over the Humber bridge, isn't it?). Not worked out any logistics for it yet though.



Can do both? Are you registered for the york run?
Just asked for the details.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Feb 2010)

That's the spirit chris. Do both.


----------



## mike e (26 Feb 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Oooh, thanks for the reminder.. I really want to do this ride (it's the one over the Humber bridge, isn't it?). Not worked out any logistics for it yet though.



Friday 18th June into Saturday 19th June

Midnight from York, across to the Humber Bridge (halfway cafe stop at approx 3am ish, yes really) dawn sunrise, hopefully, crossing of The Humber Bridge and onto breakfast in a lovely cafe by the beach in Cleethorpes approx 7am, timings approx and may change due to weather, mechanicals, etc, etc

Hope you can all make it, no names been taken just yet but I'll let you know when it happens.

I'm co-hosting it with Dell of the London parish.

For the hell of it stick my name on the list for a bit of track action the night before if that's ok Dan?


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

dan_bo said:


> That's the spirit chris. Do both.


Getting excited already!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Feb 2010)

Cheers for all that, Mike. Sounds great but I'm still struggling with the "how to get there and back" sort of details. What sort of distance is this ride, then? I'd pegged it as about 60 miles.... 7 hours seems a little long for that though, so I'm guessing it's quite a bit more.

Sorry for the thread hijack, Dan!!  

Consider this as a bump back to the top o fthe page for you.


----------



## mike e (26 Feb 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Cheers for all that, Mike. Sounds great but I'm still struggling with the "how to get there and back" sort of details. What sort of distance is this ride, then? I'd pegged it as about 60 miles.... 7 hours seems a little long for that though, so I'm guessing it's quite a bit more.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack, Dan!!
> 
> Consider this as a bump back to the top o fthe page for you.



I'd say about 70 mile's ish max, but with a few re-group stops and the halfway stop the timings won't be a million miles away.

How about Trans Pennine Express Manchester to York and then return from Cleethorpes on the Saturday morning, both routes direct.

www.tpexpress.co.uk


----------



## dan_bo (26 Feb 2010)

Mike-nay probs. Don't think there's much competition for the flyer though lad.....


----------



## andyfromotley (27 Feb 2010)

i hope to be doing both.


----------



## dudi (2 Mar 2010)

No can do for me this time I'm afraid!
There's no way I'd be able to get there on a firday night, even if I did I'd end up getting home at about 3am!!

Have fun y'all!


----------



## dan_bo (2 Mar 2010)

But it's a thursday!


----------



## andyfromotley (2 Mar 2010)

i think its ya thread title thats confusing people dan.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Mar 2010)

change it to proper post thursday legs


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Mar 2010)

stick a + 1 for me please.


----------



## colly (29 Mar 2010)

Danny, is there room for one more?


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2010)

mike e said:


> For the hell of it stick my name on the list for a bit of track action the night before if that's ok Dan?



I noticed this last night and and a thought about combining this and the night ride together the following night..

Ive always wanted to do a track session and would love to do manchester. 

I will read up a bit more about the velodome, hiring stuff and how it works but I would love to come. 

Mikee, fancy a night out in manc' after with a pootle back the next day for the fnrttc? 

Hmmm, wonder if any of the southern posse would be interested too...?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Mar 2010)

Colly, yes there is.

Davy, get on it. It would be a pleasure to meet some more of the southern lot.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2010)

Cheers. 

"Puts serious planning and thinking cap on..."


----------



## mike e (30 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheers.
> 
> "Puts serious planning and thinking cap on..."



Davy, better be quick.......

Ok so big northern mouseketeer outing

Thursday 

Train London Euston 17:00 Manchester Piccadilly 19:07 = £29.00

2 odd miles to the velodrome

Ride the track 8pm till 10pm - approx cost £25 to £30 inc bike,pedals,shoes & coach

Travelodge, Premier Inn, Hotel in Manchester (night-ish out)

Friday

Ride to York, northern stylee = across the Pennines = big hills approx 80ish miles, nice steady day, lots of sights and stops, plan to arrive in York for 8pm at latest. A nice pub tea or similar ready for

Midnight Friday - FNRttC York to Cleethorpes

Saturday

Home, ride or train or both.

BIG miles, track action, nice northern scenery.....

Who's in....???????


----------



## mike e (30 Mar 2010)

Forgot to add....

Train would have to be booked sooner than later at that price.......


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2010)

Mikeeeee, you put it so tantilisingly, our southern dialect must be rubing on you!

Am dribbling at the thought of it.. need to check dates with work to have off but am in!

Velodome - Beer - Pennines - Beer -Fnrttc - Beer - 220 miles cycle home.. frigging awesome!

Will Mrs Mike e grant a two day pass inc. a night out in Manchester for you for this?


----------



## colly (20 Apr 2010)

Dan I have a new member coming (Amandaclimb) along with I think two others so I'm hoping there is space for an additional 3.

Looking forward to another session.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2010)

Am going to book train tickets this friday, (subject to Mike e coming back to Me e) as I've seen a bargain to Manc for £11 one way. 

Can I just confirm that its still okay for me to Join and how much it will cost please? I currently use Look Keo's, so am not not if they are any good or not, to save me renting shoes that is.

Ill also be in Manc at about 4pm. Apart from getting drunk, which I wont be doing, anything else to do??


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

You'll need Look Delta...

Track hire assuming 20-odd riders is about £10 each, bike hire £9.60 and less than a fiver for shoes.....(ish - I have Delta's....)

Summat to do in town...hmmmm...have you a bike with you..... ? you'll want some food....


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2010)

fossyant said:


> You'll need Look Delta...
> 
> Track hire assuming 20-odd riders is about £10 each, bike hire £9.60 and less than a fiver for shoes.....(ish - I have Delta's....)
> 
> Summat to do in town...hmmmm...have you a bike with you..... ? you'll want some food....



Thank you!

I think I might be able to borrow some Delta's... if not, these hire shoes anygood or is it like hire boots from a Ice Rink?

Thanks. 

Yes, coming up with bike and some SAE bags, (for clothes), and hopefully then cycling over the Pennines to Hull for the Fnrttc. Food, yes yes! . Or maybe a pootle too, I dont mind. Is there secure facilities to lock a bike up at/in the Velodome?

Questions questions sorry!


----------



## Crimmey (26 Apr 2010)

I have a spare pair of delta cleats, Ill bring them down on the day, just need to remind me....alot. The hire shoes are great. Adidas ones, I tried to buy some but they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2010)

Crimmey said:


> I have a spare pair of delta cleats, Ill bring them down on the day, just need to remind me....alot. The hire shoes are great. Adidas ones, I tried to buy some but they don't make them anymore.



Cool, thanks! Will let you know.


----------



## trio25 (27 Apr 2010)

Just take your bike into the velodrome, no issues at all.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Apr 2010)

trio25 said:


> Just take your bike into the velodrome, no issues at all.



Really, cool, thanks. Dont wish to leave my baby unattended or in peril!


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Really, cool, thanks. Dont wish to leave my baby unattended or in peril!



Enjoy Davy, they are good sessions and the Northern lot arn't too bad


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Apr 2010)

4F said:


> Enjoy Davy, they are good sessions and the Northern lot arn't too bad



Cheers. Really quite excited, always wanted to go to the Manchester Velodome, may even wear my Norwich top if am allowed.. 

Four days up North does mean am going to start talking with a Northern accents....


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheers. Really quite excited, always wanted to go to the Manchester Velodome, may even wear my Norwich top if am allowed..
> 
> Four days up North does mean am going to start talking with a Northern accents....



It certainly is 2 hours of fun and I have been on the 2 previous ones but sadly cannot make this one due to work commitments. 

Other handy phrases for communication with the locals are "trouble at mill" and something about whippets


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Apr 2010)

4F said:


> It certainly is 2 hours of fun and I have been on the 2 previous ones but sadly cannot make this one due to work commitments.
> 
> Other handy phrases for communication with the locals are "trouble at mill" and something about whippets



Ahh, shame... could have had a "Pride of East Anglia sprint"... 

If I can keep getting cheap tickets and I like it I may do more.. (secretly thinking ill love it).

Dont I have to get used to mushy pea's as well?


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2010)

Certainly I will keep my eye out for the next one. I can guantee you will be hooked.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (27 Apr 2010)

Any more slots going


----------



## dan_bo (27 Apr 2010)

yep


----------



## dan_bo (27 Apr 2010)

OK, so we have so far:

kingcutter
fossy
davy
crimmey
trio +1
Colly +3
Tharg +1
Mike e
chris c 
otley andy


not bad. Any more?


----------



## colly (27 Apr 2010)

dan..........make that ..Me + 3


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Apr 2010)

Whoa there lad, can't make this one as I'm off for the York Midnight run the next day so need to build up energy and also Brownie Points with the Wife to get a pass out. Soz!


----------



## colly (27 Apr 2010)

4F said:


> *"trouble at mill" and something about whippets*




You forgot. 'eeee by gum' and 'I'll go t'foot of owa stairs'


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Whoa there lad, can't make this one as I'm off for the York Midnight run the next day so need to build up energy and also Brownie Points with the Wife to get a pass out. Soz!



all that practice on your fixed too


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Apr 2010)

colly said:


> You forgot. 'eeee by gum' and 'I'll go t'foot of owa stairs'



Yup, am lost already...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Apr 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> all that practice on your fixed too


I know. 

Was on the geared today, and probably tomorrow as I injured my ankle at footie tonight... geared gives it more of a rest when starting off. Lovin' my fixed though!


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2010)

Whats this fixie then sharky?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Whats this fixie then sharky?


Got myself a nice little EBC Revolution Track in the Easter Sale. 15% off... seemed rude not to really.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Got myself a nice little EBC Revolution Track in the Easter Sale. 15% off... seemed rude not to really.



What..what........... FIXED.... WELCOME.......


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Whats this fixie then sharky?


That's why he's been posting so many vids lately so he can tell us all about his new bike (again)


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2010)

Potsy...get your arse down the drome...... you'll have a laugh...... do it.....


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2010)

fossyant said:


> Potsy...get your arse down the drome...... you'll have a laugh...... do it.....


No chance pal,I'm built for comfort not speed if those bikes don't have a rack and M+ tyres I'd be lost


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2010)

Bump.........cos it's coming up soon !


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 May 2010)

hehe cant wait, hope to have the ribble ready for then.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2010)

potsy said:


> No chance pal,I'm built for comfort not speed if those bikes don't have a rack and M+ tyres I'd be lost



PS It's structured for nutters and first time/beginners...

You will have great time....no need to ride like a loon at the top of the banking - you can ride how fast and high you wish...  

As a cyclist, it certainly needs to be done..........


----------



## Chrisc (29 May 2010)

fossyant said:


> no need to ride like a loon at the top of the banking



But that's the best bit!!!!!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2010)

Right then, sorry if i've left this fallow for a bit- i've been away from me PC proper.

So we have:

kingcutter
fossy
davy
crimmey
trio +1
Colly + about half of leeds
Tharg +1
chris c
otley andy
me +1
Marekbuk
Barrybubbles

that's 20 so far. any more for any more?


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2010)

Oh, any if you could PM me with your proper name/bike size it would help things along greatly.



Did I mention my new wheels?


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2010)

New wheels....ohhhh

Mentioned it to a mate over the weekend (after many beers whilst camping with a load of friends). Will see if he can come/get pass out.


----------



## marekbuk (7 Jun 2010)

Not been before but my mate Chris c recommends this as a great experience. Is there a place for a 55 year old velo-virgin?


----------



## colly (7 Jun 2010)

marekbuk said:


> Not been before but my mate Chris c recommends this as a great experience. Is there a place for a 55 year old velo-virgin?






Just bring your own Vaseline.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jun 2010)

marekbuk said:


> Not been before but my mate Chris c recommends this as a great experience. Is there a place for a 55 year old velo-virgin?



Nay problemo. Send us your name and bike size pal.


----------



## iLB (8 Jun 2010)

Room for one more? If the weather is nice I could cycle there over the snake and catch the train home afterwards.


----------



## marekbuk (8 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Nay problemo. Send us your name and bike size pal.


Mark Bokowiec - bike size 52cm

cheers!


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Jun 2010)

I have to drop out. Im gutted!!!
missus sprung a parents evening on me. Any chance of moving it just for me?

absolutely gutted beyond belief


----------



## Chrisc (8 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I have to drop out. Im gutted!!!
> missus sprung a parents evening on me. Any chance of moving it just for me?
> 
> absolutely gutted beyond belief



That's a bugger and no mistake. Come down after it? If we ride slow you can catch up..


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I have to drop out. Im gutted!!!
> missus sprung a parents evening on me. Any chance of moving it just for me?
> 
> absolutely gutted beyond belief



Set up a webcam on the handlebars you'll be fine!

No worries bud see you next time.


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Jun 2010)

i dont even know if my plus one is on for it, texted him and no response. Its all gone a bit crap for me really


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Jun 2010)

STOP PRESS...

if I can get a babysitter im back in the game


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2010)

Sorted.....get that baby sitter.

I don't think I'll be riding the flying 250 if we do it - my ribs are still killing me when I sprint out the saddle.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Sorted.....get that baby sitter.
> 
> I don't think I'll be riding the flying 250 if we do it - my ribs are still killing me when I sprint out the saddle.



Why wassup?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2010)

Busted my ribs on holiday about 6 weeks ago - wasn't sure at the time, but I am 'bl00dy well sure' now.....

Fell whilst having a water fight with the kids at the side of the pool. Was back on the bike when I got home - god did that hurt for two weeks till it settled down.....

Anyway Tharg - it's a 8pm start.....do the teachers work late ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jun 2010)

Just realised I didnt up date you all as I had updated the fnrttc thread but not this, my apologises. 

I have had to pull out of all cycling events as my right knee died on me. All I can just do is the commute, but even that can be quite hard. However, first physio apppointment this Tuesday so will know more about it. 

I wish you all luck and I am sure it will be great. I am very sad not to be coming. I will get up there though as its my current ambition to ride that track!


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2010)

Sounds bad Davy- get well soon.


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Jun 2010)

ok think im in, missus to try to get back for 7.30 and me setting off right away. Might mean I dont get onto the track until just after 8. Hope they wont lock me out


----------



## KINGCUTTER (12 Jun 2010)

Look forwad to seeing you there will what bike you taking.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jun 2010)

I've just repaired and laquered the Viking its looking mint. What are you bringing?


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Jun 2010)

if i get it built in time it will be the ribble


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I've just repaired and laquered the Viking its looking mint. What are you bringing?



Be nice to see it again, and now with the flash wheels. PS what was wrong - you said something had cracked on another thread.....

Tharg - get the new bike built !


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jun 2010)

The Left hand top eye had cracked leaving me with a talking seat cluster- I was gutted about buggering the paint job but you know, it doesnt look too bad. I'll put some pics up in the gallery soon.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (13 Jun 2010)

Might bring two either my latest Carlton if its finished,and a Bob Jackson.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (13 Jun 2010)

May bring two a Carlton I am waiting for some parts and a Bob Jackson


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Jun 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> May bring two a Carlton I am waiting for some parts and a Bob Jackson



you make me sick!


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2010)

kingcutter
fossy
crimmey
Colly + 3
Tharg 
chris c
me +2
Marekbuk
Barrybubbles

Tharg, do you need a bike?

Anyone else fancy a stab?


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Tharg, do you need a bike?
> 
> Anyone else fancy a stab?



not sure yet, im hoping not. Whats the latest I can let you know? or should I say yes and then choose not to take it on the day?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> not sure yet, im hoping not. Whats the latest I can let you know? or should I say yes and then choose not to take it on the day?


you can let me know weds night.


----------



## trio25 (14 Jun 2010)

Hope you have a great time, sorry I can't make it.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Jun 2010)

cheers dan, will let you know for sure on wednesday then.

Maybe I can borrow one of kingcutters crap bikes


----------



## KINGCUTTER (15 Jun 2010)

You know you can will send me a pm if you need one.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> You know you can will send me a pm if you need one.



You won't see it again you know !


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> You won't see it again you know !


he knows where i live


----------



## KINGCUTTER (15 Jun 2010)

I don't but my satnav does lol 

hoping this may be finished.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2010)

Argh, not another !!!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

Ok I think I will have it done in time. Just put it all together.
Needs a few tweaks: handlebars need bar tape and dipping a little, need to put a rolls on it also need to give wheels a clean and put the supersonics on.
Drive is a little noisy though when powering off, must be the flex in the frame I'm guessing.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

Them bars deep enough or what?

looks good.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

they dont feel too bad, they are deep though 

Just thought , will need to trim my rear axle, its a little sticky outy  they are solid too so its going to take ages.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (15 Jun 2010)

What colour rolls do you want,I also have a san marco seatpost to match,is all your drive 1/8th if not that maybe the noise it looks very nice by the way.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

I'm buggered if i'm trimming my axles.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> What colour rolls do you want,I also have a san marco seatpost to match,is all your drive 1/8th if not that maybe the noise it looks very nice by the way.


I have a rolls already to put on it, but you are tempting me with the seatpost 
All 1/8th, might have to measure the chainline though make sure its totally right



dan_bo said:


> I'm buggered if i'm trimming my axles.


I take it they aren't that fussed about it then


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

In fact sod the track me you and kingcutter can sit and have a good chat about vintage steel track bikes.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I have a rolls already to put on it, but you are tempting me with the seatpost
> All 1/8th, might have to measure the chainline though make sure its totally right
> *
> 
> I take it they aren't that fussed about it then*



I imagine they are but i'm not trimming mine.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I imagine they are but i'm not trimming mine.



I might have a go at mine then, im not arsed about the axles, its only a cheap formula hub axle .


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

maybe we should have a steel track do as well


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I might have a go at mine then, im not arsed about the axles, its only a cheap formula hub axle .



Mine aren't


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

i thought that might be the case , what you got on there?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

oooooh you just wait you big Alan Davies lookalike. You just wait.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> oooooh you just wait you big Alan Davies lookalike. You just wait.


haha


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)




----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

im undecided on bar tape
i have both red and black or should i go treat myself to white tomorrow ?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

White looks mingin after twenty minutes

Bung some wine corks in as stoppers and get autoglym on the metal.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Jun 2010)

might just stick a bit of red on the ends, need something to grip and absorb the vibrations. Been getting a bit of pins n needles in my hands recently.
Got the red tape for £1 at the last jumble.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (16 Jun 2010)

I like the idea of a steel track do


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> I like the idea of a steel track do



Snobs !!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Snobs !!!




i have a 531 sticker you could use as a disguise on yours


----------



## barrybubbles (16 Jun 2010)

Hi Dan,......put me down for thursday.



BarryBubbles


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2010)

Nice one.... you had a go before ?


----------



## barrybubbles (16 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nice one.... you had a go before ?




Yes,did last one.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Jun 2010)

Its that fast bloke foz. Disc wheel.

Be good to see you again Baz.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Its that fast bloke foz. Disc wheel.
> 
> Be good to see you again Baz.



Oh eck.......the guy with the tasty carbon bike... Gives us rank amateur track riders someone to chase though.....

PS I'll be riding to the track and back, after riding to work and back.... should be a good 60 miles plus for me tomorrow......all on FIXED....... if that don't knacker my 80 y/old shoulder, now't will ..la..la..la.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Oh eck.......the guy with the tasty carbon bike... Gives us rank amateur track riders someone to chase though.....
> 
> PS I'll be riding to the track and back, after riding to work and back.... should be a good 60 miles plus for me tomorrow......all on FIXED....... if that don't knacker my 80 y/old shoulder, now't will ..la..la..la.....



strange, i was going to use the lack of cycling as my excuse


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> strange, i was going to use the lack of cycling as my excuse



Thought I'd be first to get the excuses in..... 

Lack of cycling...take 40 whips around the head with a d-lock as penance.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Thought I'd be first to get the excuses in.....
> 
> Lack of cycling...take 40 whips around the head with a d-lock as penance.



Bloody hell I won't mention your ribs again!


----------



## KINGCUTTER (17 Jun 2010)

I don't have time to ride mine to busy building em lol


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jun 2010)

Right i'll be down there from 7ish. See you there!

Bring change with you


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2010)

Deliberately got change mate 3 x £5 notes and some coins - so we should be OK !

Stuffing my face with Skittles now.

Should be there 7.15-7.30 on the bike !


----------



## KINGCUTTER (17 Jun 2010)

Can i bring a change of bike.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jun 2010)

Looks like you've already decided on that one!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> Can i bring a change of bike.



What 3 ???


----------



## 4F (17 Jun 2010)

Have a good one guys


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jun 2010)

Yep, proper friday legs coming up. 

Thanks for coming all, I enjoyed that. 

I'll post the lap times tomorrow- see you next time!


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jun 2010)

was a good one, thanks again dan!


----------



## KINGCUTTER (17 Jun 2010)

Great night really enjoyed it getting my confidence back now ,thanks again Dan for sorting it you look nothing like your avitar.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (17 Jun 2010)

What was the name of the contis again Will


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jun 2010)

Supersonics mate. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jun 2010)

supersonics


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jun 2010)

Great fun again. Damn warm tho! Big thanks Dan for sorting it.
Now drinking beer, scoffing cold chicken and crisps. 
Proper recovery nosh.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2010)

Thanks again Dan. Got in at 11, shower, two glasses of milk and bed. My body is wrecked.....not just legs. Was sooooo glad to bump into a colleague 6 miles from work, had a gentle pootle in whilst chatting. Ow my legs........


----------



## KINGCUTTER (18 Jun 2010)

How are your ribs today then Fossy


----------



## marekbuk (18 Jun 2010)

Well I'm a Velo-Virgin no more, bit scary at first but hey! - what a great experience and definately up for another vist once my legs start working again - didn't need the 'vaseline' - cheers Colly! and thanks to Dan for organizing the session.


----------



## barrybubbles (18 Jun 2010)

Big thanks again to Dan for the organising.

Well done on good session.

BarryBubbles


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2010)

That was one HOT session! Good though 

Nice to see you all and here's looking forward to the next. 

Thanks again Danny, another sterling job of sorting it all out for us. ( Umm? not on commission from the 'drome are you ?)


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jun 2010)

colly said:


> That was one HOT session! Good though
> 
> Nice to see you all and here's looking forward to the next.
> 
> Thanks again Danny, another sterling job of sorting it all out for us. ( *Umm? not on commission from the 'drome are you *?)



Bloody should be by now innit


----------



## Chrisc (18 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Bloody should be by now innit



Isn't there a BOGOF offer there yet...


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> How are your ribs today then Fossy



Not too bad. Didn't sleep well, shoulder playing up. I need sending to the knackers yard. (PS Tharg has first dibs on my Ribble )

Must say I'm totally spent after yesterday - that was a hard session.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jun 2010)

You're not on your own sunshine.

Roll on hometime. Although saying that, I'll have to get back on the bike then:


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2010)

Here is a little song....

_Show me the way to go home_
_I'm tired and I want to go to bed_
_I had a little ride about an hour ago_
_And __it's gone straight to my legs_

Urgh..... my ride home is uphill into a headwind today....TAXI.......


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Here is a little song....
> 
> _Show me the way to go home_
> _I'm tired and I want to go to bed_
> ...


Hee Hee,


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2010)

potsy said:


> Hee Hee,



Oi - we'll be dragging you to the next session B), 'built for comfort' or not...it's great fun....


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jun 2010)

Right! flying lap times:

Mark 21.77/22.60
will 21.36/21.02
me 22.71/23.32
dave 20.65/21.1
russell 27.98/22.09
andy 20.40/20.63
amanda 24.06/25.54
chris 20.46/20.64
criminally fast 18.87/19.48
marek 22.25/22.79
colin 23.47/25.15
fozz 20.13

sorry for the delay!


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2010)

OMG...How the hell was I second....... I was a good whole second slower than normal, and got a 'push off'....due to my 'fubared body'...... I assume "Mr Fast" was the lad on the Planet X machine.....


----------

